# Can Dentists really check your thyroid by feeling your throat?



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a totally stupid and useless question but I know I won't stop thinking about this until I find the answer. Two weeks ago I went to the dentist and first he gave me a head and neck exam where he felt around my face and throat looking for whatever. I never had a dentist do this before. At one point he started feeling around my adam's apple and said he was checking my thyroid. Can you really feel the thyroid that way? Its a random question but I can't get it out of my head. I checked diagrams on the web and can't tell if the thyroid really is close enough to the skin for this to work. So maybe if someone works in medical care they will know and can answer the question.

TIA


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, that's a common way to check the thyroid.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

The thyroid can be palpated by feeling the neck; however, denists usually only focus on the teeth and mouth (as far as I know). Usually, it is a primary care physician or other physician who would examine the thyroid.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep, my doctor checked me for this. We also discussed lymph nodes and thyroid (which I got the two confused in the conversation) and he explained that thyroid was around your neck. He rubbed my neck, and around my adam's apple too. It's just an exam for obvious swelling. A blood test is more accurate for any thyroid issues.

I guess if your dentist is preparing to do major surgery in his field, he may want to make sure your thyroid count is in order. Abnormal thyroid can effect your energy level and immune system. If they put you under anesthesia or need you to possibly fight off infection, it would make sense that he's interested in your thyroid.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

They can palpate for enlargement, nodules and auscultate (if they're really thorough) for vascular murmurs (bruits), which are indicative of a hyperactive thyroid.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> They can palpate for enlargement, nodules and auscultate (if they're really thorough) for vascular murmurs (bruits), which are indicative of a hyperactive thyroid.


Extensive medical terminology...I review medical cases all day--sounds like you might have a background in the medical field too.


----------

